# Bikehotel auf Mallorca (Ostern)



## walvis (9. März 2006)

Hi, ich suche ein qualitativ gutes (ab 4 Sterne) Bikehotel auf Mallorca dass als guter Ausgangspunkt fuer Tagestouren. Allerdings soll man es auch gut zum Relaxen nutzen koennen.

Wichtig ist uns dass man die Bikes dort gesichert unterstellen und auch ein paar Tuning Arbeiten durchfuehren kann - es muss, wenn es diese Moeglichkeiten bietet auch kein reines Bikehotel sein.

Eine Alternative waere ein Hotel das gute Fullys vermietet da dies uns den Transport der eigenen Bikes ersparen wuerde.

Fuer jeden Tipp bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## MWU406 (9. März 2006)

Hi,

ich war schon mehrmals in Malle mit dem MTB, allerdings immer nur mit Rucksack und bike.

Wenn Du ein festes Hotel suchst wÃ¼rde ich auf jeden Fall im Westen der Insel bleiben, da dort eher das MTB- Revier ist. In Arenal ist das Riu Festival zu empfehlen oder das Garondas. Allerdings haben die nur Fahrradkeller.
In Arco (Nordwesten) waren wir mehrmals im Boccacio. Dies ist ein "Biker- Hotel" allerdings eher fÃ¼r Rennradler. Ãber den Winter/FrÃ¼hjahr wird dort ein Tennisplatz zum Abstellplatz umgenutzt. 
Es ist dort dann auch eine Werkstatt integriert mit Schrauber und ein paar Tour- Guides springen auch rum.
Das Hotel hat allerdings nur * * * (3 Sterne). Ist aber sauber und die Halbpension super. Preislich um die 48â¬/Tag HP/Person (wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Allerdings hat es in Arco noch viele andere, neuere Hotels die 4* haben.

CU
MW

P.S. meiner Meinung nach ist Arco einer der besten Ausgangspunkte fÃ¼r Touren (ohne Auto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (9. März 2006)

Hoert sich gut an werde mal schaun was man zu Arco so findet - kenne mich auf der Insel gar nicht aus.


----------



## hubabuba (9. März 2006)

http://www.m-bike.com/ unter Reiseangebote.
Emfehle ich immer gerne weiter. Bin dieses Jahr zum 4. Mal bei denen 2 Wochen lang "unter Vertrag".


----------



## Butch (9. März 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dieses Jahr zum 4. Mal bei denen 2 Wochen lang "unter Vertrag".



Na sag mal,

in neun Wochen schon vier mal in Malle gewesen  ???
Irgendwas mache ich falsch  .

mfg
Butch


----------



## walvis (9. März 2006)

Hmm das Angebot sieht ganz nett aus - suchen aber mehr etwas in Richtung eines Relax Hotels mit zusaetzlicher OOption Bikes abzustellen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2006)

Bin nächste Woche im Pollenca Village, das hat 4 Sterne, Pool drinnen und draußen, etc. Wir haben ein Steppenwolf Tycoon CR gemietet mit 5 geführten Touren bei balearreisen.de. Kann ja dann mal berichten, wie es war. Jedenfalls hoffe ich auf schönes Wetter und mal 1 Woche von dem weißen, nassen Zeugs verschont zu bleiben.


----------



## walvis (9. März 2006)

@pfadfinderin - das hoert sich genau nach dem an was wir suchen werde es mir mal anschauen.... kannst ja mal einen erfahrungsbericht posten wenn ihr zurueck seid.

viel spass!


----------



## walvis (9. März 2006)

Kann nur das pollenca village nicht finden?


----------



## MWU406 (10. März 2006)

ist ganz in der Nähe von Alcudia (meinte oben auch Alcudia tststs) Nordwesten:


----------



## hubabuba (10. März 2006)

Butch schrieb:
			
		

> Na sag mal,
> 
> in neun Wochen schon vier mal in Malle gewesen  ???
> Irgendwas mache ich falsch  .
> ...



Schön wärs. Nein, innerhalb der letzten 4 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nur das pollenca village nicht finden?



Guckst Du hier.
www.clubpollentia.com/aleman/ale_index.htm

Im Pollentia Club hat es 2 Kategorien, einmal 3 und einmal 4 Sterne. Die allgemeinen Facilities sind ja gleich, die Zimmer in den 4 Sternen sind halt bissl besser.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. März 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.m-bike.com/ unter Reiseangebote.
> Emfehle ich immer gerne weiter. Bin dieses Jahr zum 4. Mal bei denen 2 Wochen lang "unter Vertrag".



Und ich sag nur "Finger weg". Lies meinen Breicht über M-Bike auf meiner
Homepage und Du weisst, was Dich erwartet.
Nichts gegen die Guides, aber Markus Derjung kann einfach nicht mit Menschen
umgehen, was er als Guide und Geschäftsführer eigentlich sollte.


----------



## dubbel (13. März 2006)

wo genau auf deiner seite?


----------



## Monsterwade (13. März 2006)

Guckst Du unter www.alpcross.de. Alpcross anklicken dann Mallorca. Da gibts
Infos über meine Radurlaube auf Malle. Bei Mallorca Biketours findest Du Info
über M-Bike. Ist allerdings auf englisch.


----------



## dubbel (13. März 2006)

scheint keine nervige plaudertasche zu sein.


----------



## Monsterwade (13. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> scheint keine nervige plaudertasche zu sein.



  So kann man´s auch sehen. Doch alles andere war auch nicht so prall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frijo (14. März 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> @pfadfinderin - das hoert sich genau nach dem an was wir suchen werde es mir mal anschauen.... kannst ja mal einen erfahrungsbericht posten wenn ihr zurueck seid.
> 
> viel spass!



Hallo,

ich war letztes Jahr im Pollentia Club. Das Ding ist i.O. Die Zimmer sind groß und sauber. Das Essen ist so ollala, es findet sich aber jeden Tag was essbares. Zum Frühstück gibts, wenn man rechtzeitig dran ist, Bananen satt auch zum mitnehmen. Die Räder sind profesionell gewartet und von guter Qualität (Reservierung unbedingt empfohlen). Die Anlage besteht aus vielen zweigeschossigen Häusern, ich empfehle ein Zimmer im ersten Stock, da kann man dann die Räder über Nacht auf den Balkon stellen (evtl. noch ein Kabelschloss mitnehmen) und die Klamotten ohne Diebstahlgefahr trocknen.
Die Anlage war während wir dort waren (Ende März) ziemlich ausgebucht, viele Triathleten wegen des beheizten Außenschwimmbeckens - und viele sehr professionell wirkende Rennradfahrer mit brutalsten Carbonteilen, ich kam mir mit meinem Pinarello Leihrennrad wie ein Tourenradler vor.

gruss frijo


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2006)

so lala oder "Oh La La!"?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. März 2006)

frijo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich war letztes Jahr im Pollentia Club. Das Ding ist i.O. Die Zimmer sind groß und sauber. Das Essen ist so ollala, es findet sich aber jeden Tag was essbares. Zum Frühstück gibts, wenn man rechtzeitig dran ist, Bananen satt auch zum mitnehmen. Die Räder sind profesionell gewartet und von guter Qualität (Reservierung unbedingt empfohlen). Die Anlage besteht aus vielen zweigeschossigen Häusern, ich empfehle ein Zimmer im ersten Stock, da kann man dann die Räder über Nacht auf den Balkon stellen (evtl. noch ein Kabelschloss mitnehmen) und die Klamotten ohne Diebstahlgefahr trocknen.
> Die Anlage war während wir dort waren (Ende März) ziemlich ausgebucht, viele Triathleten wegen des beheizten Außenschwimmbeckens - und viele sehr professionell wirkende Rennradfahrer mit brutalsten Carbonteilen, ich kam mir mit meinem Pinarello Leihrennrad wie ein Tourenradler vor.
> ...



Das Hotel habe ich genauso gesehen. Das Essen fand ich auch nicht den Hit, Müsliliebhaber haben ein Problem oder schnipseln sich das Obst selber. Es ist nicht besonders kohlehydratlastig. Wir haben uns aber von mehreren sagen lassen, dass es im Vergleich zu anderen Hotels dort super ist. Die Zimmer sind wirklich gross. Die Sauna kostet leider extra, wir haben sie aber nicht gebraucht. Ansonsten hat es eben den großen Außenpool für die "richtigen Schwimmer" und noch einen sehr schönen großen Pool für die "normalen Schwimmer". Und ein Hallenbad mit geschätzen 12-13m. Die Getränkepreise im Hotel sind gesalzen, 1/2l Bier 4,10, Wein noch teurer von nicht besonders guter Qualität.
Bikestation: nix zum Mountainbiken. Wir hatten Steppenwolf 4-Gelenker, lt. Abbildung im Internet von heuer, in echt leider das alte Modell. Die Gabel (Manitou Black) echt Sch...., ich vermute, die Dämpfung defekt. Die sackt tierisch ein, um dich dann vom Rad zu katapultieren. Jedenfalls kein Vergleich zur gewohnten RS Duke SL.
Der Guide am 1. Tag hatte weder Biketool noch Verbandszeug dabei (auch sonst nix, kein Rucksack, etc.) Die Touren sind für sportliche Biker bißchen luschi, am 1. Tag ca. 35km und 600hm. Wobei die 1. Abfahrt gleich kernig steil mit engen Serpentinen und kleinen Pflastersteinen mit Stufen waren. Da wir bißchen Erfahrung mit Geländefahren haben, wars kein Problem aber für den 1. Tag mit unbekanntem Bike völlig ungeeignet, zumal der Weg ihnauf sausteil war (schätze zwischen 15 und 20%). 
Grundsätzlich gibt es nur wenig Gelände, da alles privat ist, d.h. Du hast irre viel Asphalt. Eine Tour hatte ca. 65km, davon Schotter/Trail maximal 6km, Rest Asphalt. Bei anderen Touren war das Verhältnis vielleicht bißchen günstiger, aber weniger wie 70-80% Asphalt hatten wir nie. Unsere "Königsetappe" hatte ca. 55km und ca. 1000hm. 
In der Bikestation gibt es kein Wasser für die Trinkflasche, das musst Du selber aus Alcudia im Rucksack schleppen oder Du füllst für 1,50  / 0,5l das Wasser aus dem Hotel ein. Ach ja, und das Leihbike hat man geputzt zurückzugeben oder man muss an die Guides 10  bezahlen, die das dann für einen erledigen. Übrigens spricht auch keiner der Guides Spanisch.
Die Bikestation fand ich wirklich eine Servicewüste!  
Das klingt vielleicht jetzt alles bißchen negativ, wir hatten trotzdem eine schöne Woche, nachdem wir uns von den sportlichen Ansprüchen bißchen verabschiedet hatten. Dafür waren wir bis auf 1x immer alleine mit Guide und konnten so natürlich einkehren, wann wir wollten, fotografieren wann wir wollten, etc. Und das Wetter war bestens. Leihautos sind billig und auch Palma auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert, die Altstadt ist sehr schön.
Falls du auch Rennrad fährst, dann mach das und geh zum Mountainbiken nach La Palma, das ist dafür wesentlich besser geeignet (und das Essen ist auch besser.)

Viele Grüße und schönen Urlaub!


----------



## hubabuba (21. März 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du unter www.alpcross.de. Alpcross anklicken dann Mallorca. Da gibts
> Infos über meine Radurlaube auf Malle. Bei Mallorca Biketours findest Du Info
> über M-Bike. Ist allerdings auf englisch.



Also ich kann in Deinem Kommentar keine negative Kritik finden. Schon garnichts in der Gewichtsklasse "Finger weg". Wenn ich einen Technikkurs haben will buche ich einen. Wenn ich geführte Touren buche, dann finde ich das knappe Briefing das man bei M-Bike bekommt genau richtig. Wer nicht weiss, dass man seinen Sattel vor einem technischen Downhill absenkt, hat auf solchen Touren nichts zu suchen. Ein kurzer Hinweis, dass jetzt ein solcher Trail kommt reicht doch vollkommen?
Und welche anderen Pausen ausser fürs Lunch erwartest Du? Das Lunchpacket ist übrigens im Preis enthalten.
Die Kommunikation auf nicht bikespezifischer, kollegialer Ebene habe ich immer als ausgiebig und angenehm empfunden.
Ausserdem hängt die Stimmung stark von der Gruppe ab. Gerade vorletztes Jahr haben 2 schweizer Paare mich und die anderen Gruppenkollegen tierisch mit ihrem miesepetrigen Getue genervt. Erst war einer der Tussies die Gabel und dann der Sattel zu hart, dann die Trails zu schwierig. Dann war sie wieder schlecht gelaunt, weil das Wetter mal schlecht war. Ich fand, dass Markus da sehr professionell und geduldig reagiert hat. Ich hätte die Schnepfe samt Anhang einfach wieder ins Hotel geschickt, Geld zurück und fertig. Der Rest der Gruppe hätte es ihm jedenfalls gedankt. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ihr das gewesen seit.

Und im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Beiträgen sei ausdrücklich auf Deinen Kommentar hingewiesen, dass die Bikes in einwandfreiem technischem Zustand waren. Ab dieser Saison sind das übrigens nagelneue Cubes. Ich hatte nie ein Bike aus der Vorsaison, sondern immer aktuelle Modelle.

Was Du auch "vergessen" hast zu erwähnen hast ist der technische Support. Bei bis zu 15 Platten pro Gruppe und Tag musste sich niemand die Finger schmutzig machen. Die Guides erledigen das für Dich. Tägliches Bike waschen dito.

Ach ja noch was, Alcudia liegt im Norden und nicht im Nordosten der Insel, und Cala Rajada liegt im Nordosten und nicht im Südosten. Dich will ich nicht als Guide haben ...


----------



## Monsterwade (21. März 2006)

> Wenn ich einen Technikkurs haben will buche ich einen.


Wenn ich ein 5-Tage-Packet buche inklusive Technikeinheiten und diese nach
einer Stunde rumgehüpfe auf einem Kickplatz damit abgehakt sind, dann wurde
mehr versprochen als getan.



> Und welche anderen Pausen ausser fürs Lunch erwartest Du?


Keine und mit keinem Wort erwähnt.



> Das Lunchpacket ist übrigens im Preis enthalten.


Bei uns war das nicht der Fall.



> Ich hätte die Schnepfe samt Anhang einfach wieder ins Hotel geschickt, Geld zurück und fertig.


Du bist hoffentlich Mechaniker und kein Guide. Der sollte wissen, wie er mit 
seiner Klientel umzugehen hat.



> Ab dieser Saison sind das übrigens nagelneue Cubes.


Schön für die neuen Kunden. Bei uns waren die Bikes nach 1 1/2 Jahren Gebrauch
richtig ausgelutsch. Sie waren in verkehrssicherm Zustand, doch wenn alles klappert
und knarzt, die Federung nur noch halbherzig reagiert und der Antrieb verschlissen
ist, dann macht das Biken auch nur noch halb soviel Spass.



> Ich hatte nie ein Bike aus der Vorsaison, sondern immer aktuelle Modelle.


Die Guides damals auch, nur die Kunden nicht.



> Was Du auch "vergessen" hast zu erwähnen hast ist der technische Support.


Einem Kunde fiel das Pedal ab und Markus hatte an seinem Tool keinen passenden
Inbusschlüssel. Pech=Heimschieben. Zum Glück hatte ich mein eigenes Alien-
Tool dabei: Das hatte den richtigen Schlüssel.

Ach ja, noch was: Da Markus für den letzten Tag keinen zweiten Guide hatte,
wurden unsere "Technik-Gruppe" zusammengelegt mit der "Touristen-Gruppe".
Professionell? 

P.S. Muss den Erfahrungsbericht umschreiben. Der kommt viel zu positiv weg.


----------



## hubabuba (21. März 2006)

Umschreiben finde ich gut. Dann bitte auch die falschen und veralteten Angaben korrigieren und diesmal die Landkarte richtigrum halten.
Aber lohnt sich das aufköcheln von 3 Jahre alten Erfahrungsberichten tatsächlich?

Der ganze erste Tag ist eine Einführung in die notwendige Technik für den Rest der Woche. Das war bei Dir natürlich auch nicht so, ich weiss.

Kann das sein, dass das abgefallene Pedal von einem Kunden war? Womöglich sogar von ihm selbst montiert? Inbusschlüssel klingt nicht nach den standardmässig verwendeten Shimanopedalen.

Und nochmals: Bisher wurden immer für alle in meiner Gruppe aktuelle Bikes der laufenden Saison vermietet, Lunchpaket war inklusive, alle technischen Probleme konnten vor Ort gelöst werden inkl. diverser Defekte von schlappmachenden Fremdbikes die die Kunden selbst mitgebracht hatten. Ausnahme war ein Rahmenbruch eines 4 Wochen alten Bikes. Das war 2002, 2003 und 2004 so.

Wie kannst Du eigentlich beide Standorte beurteilen? Bist Du jetzt in Alcuida oder in Cala Rajada gefahren? 

PS.: kein Wort = "... only interrupted by flat tires repaired by the guide and a break around lunch, which you have to organize by your own."

PS2.: Ich bin weder Guide noch Mechaniker, sondern Kunde. Und als solcher hätte ich, wie alle anderen in der Gruppe den Rausschmiss der Miesepeter begrüsst. Nochmals: Seid ihr das gewesen? Dann wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. März 2006)

Falsche Angaben wurden keine gemacht. Die Unzulänglichkeiten, die uns betroffen
haben, wurden damals als Ausnahme angesehen und daher nicht veröffentlicht.
Mittlerweile habe ich mehrere Biker getroffen, die mir ähnliche Vorfälle berichtet
haben.

Aus meinem Bericht solltest Du entnehmen können, das wir in Cala Rajada
waren. Wahrscheinlich warst Du in Alcudia und die dortigen Verhältnisse anders.
Zudem nehme wir immer eigenen Sättel und Pedale (von Shimano) mit, denn
da wissen wir das die passen.

Jeder legt auf andere Sachen wert, hat einen anderen Geschmack und somit
auch eine andere Meinung.


----------



## hubabuba (21. März 2006)

Ich war jetzt insgesamt 6 Wochen lang mit M-Bike in Cala Rajada unterwegs. Ich kann Deine Angaben nicht bestätigen. Naturgemäss habe ich 6 verschiedene Gruppen erlebt, oft auch Tageskunden die nur eine oder 2 Touren gebucht haben. Ich habe jeweils 4 Tage pro Woche teilgenommen. Jede Tour mehrmals. Auch den besagten Technikmontag.
Mit Ausnahme des Mäckerquartetts hat es allen gut gefallen.
Selbstverständlich hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack und ein Recht auf eine eigene Meinung. Wenn Dein Geschmack nicht getroffen wurde, schade.
Deine Kommentare erinnern mich allerdings sehr an das Haar-in-der-Suppe-Gesuche auf einschlägigen Hotel-Rating-Sites. Ich weiss nicht was Du gegen die Leute hast bzw. was sie Dir getan haben.
Als einigermassen objektive und korrekte Einschätzung ist das nicht zu gebrauchen. Zumal es nur noch am Rande was mit der aktuellen Situation zu tun hat.

PS.: Selbstverständlich wurden falsche Angaben gemacht.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. März 2006)

> PS.: Selbstverständlich wurden falsche Angaben gemacht.



...und sowas soll man kommentieren?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. März 2006)

@ Hubabuba:
Musst Du eigentlich jetzt Deinen persönlich werdenen Stil gegenüber anderen Forumsbenutzer jetzt auch ins Reiseforum tragen?
Lass doch andere Leute ihre Erfahrungen posten ohne deswegen auf ihnen rumzuhacken! Poste deine eigenen Erfahrung ohne Wertung der anderen als richtig oder falsch, dann kann jeder seinen eigenen Meinung daraus ziehen!

In diesem Sinne happy trails, whereever they may be!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadlFrau (24. März 2006)

Ich bin grad zurückgekommen... Kann Philipps Bike team (www.radferien-mallorca.com) empfehlen. Auch wenn das Hotel ein bischen laut ist, die Infrastruktur (Radkeller, Vermietung, etc.) war ganz gut. Wenn Du nur alleine fahren willst, ist es vielleicht nicht ideal. Viel Spass!


----------



## Tman (24. März 2006)

Moin!
Auf www.rad-international.de findest du auch was. Ist im Suedwesten der Insel. Der große Vorteil ist, dass du auch mal schnell nach Palma fahren kannst. 
Empfehlen kann ich da das Bahia del sol in Santa ponca, das Valentin Park in Paguera und das Rui Camp de Mar. Wenn es etwas exklusiver sein soll Dorint Camp de Mar. Gruß Tman


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2006)

Kann mir mal jemand einen halbwegs brauchbaren MTB-Verlieh bei Alcudia nennen? Sollte einige Auswahl (GrÃ¶Ãe!) haben, ansonsten muss es kein XT -Fully sein, Hauptsache es funktioniert. 
Die Fahrradmitnahme ist pro Rad mit 70â¬ einfach zu teuer und umstÃ¤ndlich.

M-bike ist in Ratjada und das ist mir zuweit, auch wenn die einfachen Aliviobikes von denen uns reichen wÃ¼rden.


----------



## hubabuba (29. März 2006)

M-Bike bringt euch die Bikes ins Hotel und holt sie wieder ab.


----------



## RadlFrau (29. März 2006)

Ist irgendjemand im Triathloncamp Ende April/Anfang Mai in Pollentia? Super, all die Hotelinfos vorab zu haben ;-) Danke an alle.


----------



## Butch (29. März 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> K
> Die Fahrradmitnahme ist pro Rad mit 70 einfach zu teuer und umständlich.



70,- Euro ? Mit welcher Gesellschaft ?
Bei AirBerlin zahlst Du 20,- Euro one way.
Hmm, umständlich ist es schon einwenig (ich bereite momentan auch vor), aber rechne Dir bei M-Bike mal für 7-8 Tage ein Cube-Fully aus. Da bist Du so bei ca. 160-180 Euro  !!!

Als HT-Fahrer würde ich es mir evtl. auch überlegen.

mfg
Butch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2006)

Den Preis nur für die Airline kannst ja nicht sehen. Du zahlt vor Ort entweder Aufschlag für´s Taxi (z.B. 27  in den Club Pollentia one way) und brauchst eine zusätzliche Versicherung für´s Bike. Wir waren im Pollentia günstiger mit mieten als mit dem eigenen Bike.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2006)

Airberlin 20 oneway (egal ob verpackt in Koffer oder nicht) und dazu Mitnahme im Transfer 12.50 das macht hin-zurück 65  plus ggfs. Versicherung etc. und Bakschisch. 

Mir reicht zum ein bißchen die Gegend erkunden ein simples Hardtail. Kann wenns mir dort gefällt ja mal ein Fully werden. Bin froh, wenn ich bei dem 6000-Betten Hotel dort ich überhaupt den Weg nach draußen finde....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. März 2006)

Die BikeStation vom Pollentia Club ist zwischen Alcudia und Port Pollenca. Das ist doch die Gegend, in der Du was suchst? Die haben 200 Räder, allerdings nicht nur MTBs, sondern die volle Bandbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramsesII (2. April 2006)

Hallo Malle-Experten,
wollte dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal auf "Deutschlands beliebteste Ferieninsel". Nach etwas suchen und surfen bin ich nicht wirklich viel schlauer. Fragen über Fragen.
1. Wohin?
Hab einige wenige sog. Bikhotels gefunden, die verleihen und geführte Touren veranstalten. Ist das zu empfehlen (für einen Malle-Neuling) oder kann man sich einfach alla Lago drauf los machen (ohne Tourenbeschreibungen wohl eher nicht)
2. Eigenes Fully mitnehmen, oder leihen?

Grüße
Ramses


----------



## RadlFrau (3. April 2006)

Ich habe nur Rennraderfahrung. Was ich vom Bikegelände gesehen habe, hat mich nicht umgehauen. Da bist Du vielleicht auf Gran Canaria, Sardinien oder Fuerteventura besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Monsterwade (3. April 2006)

Ohne Guide wirst Du es schwer haben, mtb-geeignete Strecken zu finden. 
Es gibt zu viele Privatwege und Grundstücke. Auch ist das Buch Megatours 
Mallorca nicht sehr hilfreich, da sich seit der Drucklegung zuviel geändert hat.


----------



## Monte B. (3. April 2006)

Ich war schon mehrfach in Malle und immer alleine bzw. mit dem Bikeführer von Michael Nies unterwegs und hat immer super funkioniert. 
Die Touren waren auch nicht schlecht, vielleicht etwas viel Asphalt aber ansonsten spitze. Für FR wird es allerdings weniger geeignet sein.


----------



## BergziegeMJS (16. April 2006)

Bin gerade von einem Bikeurlaub auf Malle zurück: Cala Radjada, Hotel Bella Playa und Touren mit m-bike! (geführte Touren machen Sinn wegen der vielen Privatwege) War ein Super Urlaub, kann sowohl das Hotel als auch die Bikestation wärmstens empfehlen! Die Trails auf Mallorca sind nicht ohne. Nächstes Jahr wieder  

Happy Trails und Grüße


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2007)

Tman schrieb:


> www.rad-international.de


Hallo

Das ist einer der wenigen Verleiher, die auch eine Versicherung anbieten.
Ist rad-international OK? Was würde die Anlieferung nach Alcudia kosten?

Preislich sind die interessant. Komme für das Cube Peloton für 9 Tage auf 97,- Euro. Dafür kann man sein eigenes Rad nicht dorthin bringen und es verschleißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

